# Surgery!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

On the early morn of June 8, 2004 I will be off the board for a space of time. For how long, I know not. I go into the hospital for approxiamately 4-5 days, and will be having surgery done on my spine. They are wanting to fuse the vertebrae together in the lumbar region. I have had a major amount of discomfort and pain in that region for some time, and after having tried many things like acupuncture, exercise, chiropractic procedures and steroid injections, this is my last recourse. I'm not really crazy about the idea, but I'm sick of suffering and feeling pain except when I sleep. Hopefully, this will do the trick...if not, I just don't know. Wish me, luck and keep your fingers crossed that I come out of the hospital able to walk. My doc seems pretty competent, so I'm optimistic.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Be well, good friend. I'll see you on the 19th.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yikes!  Good luck to you. I'm sure everything will be ok, you'll be bored as hell recovering and will have a hankering to say "hi", sooner than later.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn that sucks  I hope everything goes well

~~Bill~~


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Good luck.I hope everything turns out okay.Until then... later!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I appreciate the Well Wishes and Sentiments, All! Hopefully, I'll return soon. Until then, keep the Home fires burning! Gonna miss youse guys!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Make sure your son keeps us posted with what's going on. Good luck! Maybe you could get some bionic upgrades while you're at it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Consider it done, Z. "We have the technology. We can make him better than before. Better. Stronger. Faster." Unfortunately, I don't think my insurance company will spring for Bionic Augmentation. I can always try, I suppose.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

Best of luck with the surgery!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Yikes! Sorry it took me so long to find this post Hellspont -- I definetely wish you the best and a quick recovery! We'll be here when you get back!


----------

